# Which High End Folder???



## SolarFlare (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a new "high end" folding knife for EDC. Around 4' closed 7' open. Preferably plain edge, linerlock, thumb open. I'm currently thinking either Strider PT or Small Sebenza. What do you guys think? any other suggestions/recommendations? $300 kinda price range. TYIA


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 21, 2005)

Sebenza, I'd say. If that's your kind of thing. I'm admring the CF Stryker Ti, myself. .


----------



## cy (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## SolarFlare (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats 2-0 to sebenza then, the titanium stryker is very limited isn't it?


----------



## mmattoon (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got a couple Microtech Lightfoot L.C.C's in S30V that I really like. One D/A bolster release, and a manual. Suprisingly comfortable to carry clipped in a front pocket considering how large it is. It's about 4.5" closed, a little over 7" open. A little Teflon lube, a flick of the wrist, and the manual opens as fast as the D/A bolster release. I love the S30V blades for edge holding. 

www.Mercworx.com has some interesting new(er) folders, and some intimidating tactical knives.

Some other things to look into, anyway.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 21, 2005)

Depends on what you want. What are you going to use it for? Do you want to go production? (Seb, Strider, BM 630/635, Kershaw Bump.) Or custom? Obenauf, Hinderer. Or spend a tad more and find a Mayo? Carson? Cook?

I just found an Umfaan and a Lochsa that I'm waiting on through snail mail, myself.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jun 21, 2005)

Use wise it needs to do almost everything, on a typical day I might shape green or seasoned wood, cut various different ropes, cords or cloth. Skin rabbits, take the breasts off a bird. I need to be able to open it one handed incase I get clothing caught in machinery like woodchippers or chainsaws, although it can't be automatic cause they are illegal here. I've got a few assisted openers and I'm not too keen on them. Simple and easy maintenance is a must, I don't want a blade thats so hard that it takes an eternity to sharpen, but at the same time I don't want the edge folding over everytime I put it across a piece of seasoned wood. A lanyard is more preferable to a clip, but I can live with both/either. A textured handle isn't essential either, but a good solid position for my thumb is.

I'm open to any suggestions of knives any of you have had good experiences with, and I will go over the price above if the knife is right, but I don't want to pay an extra $300 just for custom exclusivety!

Thanks for that link mmattoon, I hadn't come across those before, the clotho looks about right, has anyone used one?

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Jun 21, 2005)

Greetings!

Benchmade 710. Less than half the price of a Sebenza. Axis lock is incredibly strong and the fastest to open I've ever seen... you can open a 710 faster than a switchblade or auto knife with a little practice. EXCELLENT blade geometry, wonderful ergonomics, and it takes a real beating (I ran mine through the washer and dryer in my pant pocket 2 days ago accidently, and it came out with only slightly paint chipped pocket clip, the rest of the knife was pristine!).

I've cut over 200 cardboard boxes into fourths with mine since I bought it about 2 weeks ago, and it's still razor sharp. Buy the M2 steel version though... I've heard the 154CM version doesn't hold an edge as long.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## cdf (Jun 21, 2005)

I own both the Strider PT and Sebbie (small) . I love both , the Sebbie. is a sweet gents carry for the suit and tie set , and a good performer . If you want a sub 3" folder that can do anything , go with the Strider PT . If you want a nice strong folder t6hat wont break you , look at the Benchmade 707 . From what you are saying and not saying , I'd say get the PT .


----------



## mmattoon (Jun 21, 2005)

SolarFlare, 

Buy a Mercworx Clotho, and tell me about it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BG 42 is somewhere between 154CM/ATS34, and S30V for wear. Easier to sharpen than S30V. It's a little rare in production knives, since it's principally a ball bearing steel used in jet engines, etc. I've never used it, but it's supposed to be great stuff. Hard to come by, and expensive in flat stock for knife makeing. 

If you want, ask the same question over at www.knifeforums.com 

As the saying goes, hold onto your wallet!
A Microtech manual will run 150-200, which was my budget for a premium "User"

Happy shopping!

Mark


----------



## wallyrulz (Jun 21, 2005)

Buck Mayo 172. Meets your needs for about 150 street. s30v, hollow grind like sebenza, frame lock. Simple, great EDC.


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 22, 2005)

To stay with your two choices..I'd go Sebbie.
It felt better in my hand.
Tho a Sebbie fanatic (doesn't like anything but Sebbie) fell in love with the Strider PT. It was a customized one by Eddie Baca /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Highly polished scales.
BFC Passaround thread of Strider PT is HERE

Review of Small Sebbie is HERE

Review of Combat Elite RRF is HERE. I would take this over the other two /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Let us know what you come out with
Tom


----------



## Blades (Jun 22, 2005)

William Henry has some very nice folders. 



Blades


----------



## Minjin (Jun 22, 2005)

Al Mar SERE 2000.

or maybe even a Spyderco Manix.

Both of which are around $100. None of the above mentioned knives are three times the knife...

Mark


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 22, 2005)

Sebenza, if you want to spend all 300$ at once


----------



## DavidR (Jun 22, 2005)

Go for a Sebbie...this is hands down the best EDC knife IMO. The blade shape is extremely useable. Some of the other folders mentioned here have something lacking, whether it is customer service (ie:microtech) or to much of a tactical look (although I like it, many non-knife type will not).
Of course this is my opinion. I'm sure you will be happy with whatever you choose.


----------



## vhyper007 (Jun 22, 2005)

WOW.

For a group of lightheads there is also some good edged weapons knowledge. There is not a bad knife in that whole bunch.
Enjoy your choice.
I'd go for the Strider in the price range you stipulated.
Regards,
Vhyper

Or maybe the Mercworx


Maybe even the AlMar...oh hell, you get my point!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 22, 2005)

Sebenza.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Jun 22, 2005)

My pick would be a Mini-Lochsa (if Scott would make one.)

Seriously, my EDC is a small Sebenza. I pretty much carry blades in the 3" range, as I usually carry them clipped to my waist. If they are too big, they /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif me if I have to bend over. 

My humble collection: Microtech Mini Socom
Small decorated Sebenza
Kershaw MiniTask
Strider PT
Benchmade 705 Axis
Benchmade MiniGriptillian
Lochsa (the only fullsize knife of the bunch)
Buck folding hunter (from the 60s)
Benchmade rec.knives knife

(If you want to see a war, ask about tip-up vrs tp-down carry...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I don't have a Sebenza but three people who I highly regard love theirs, so it MUST be a great knife. One or the other, probably the smaller, will be my next knife.

I like the AXIS lock knives and carry a SE 940 Ti Benchmade with S30V steel. The standard 940's are great knives and if the blade shape throws you, Axis lock variants come in blade shapes very close to the Sebbies, and for less money.

I do NOT like reaching across the blade to close the knife and AXIS locks avoid that, while opening as fast or faster than assisted, or even auto, knives.

Bill


----------



## moeman (Jun 23, 2005)

This is my next EDC:
http://www.equipped.com/rsk_mk1.htm
i want the full size version.
i loved my Griptilian and this looks even better...


----------



## moeman (Jun 23, 2005)

This is my next EDC:
http://www.equipped.com/rsk_mk1.htm
i want the full size version.
i loved my Griptilian and this looks even better...


----------



## Bob_Ulhedd (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*moeman said:*This is my next EDC:http://www.equipped.com/rsk_mk1.htmi want the full size version.i loved my Griptilian and this looks even better... 

[/ QUOTE ]I think that this knife is an excellent value. Many knife enthusiasts do not like the Glass-filled Noryl GTX handle. They dislike the appearance and "feel" of this material for a knife of this price. I think that the handle material is rugged and functional.


----------



## cdf (Jun 23, 2005)

I own both large and small Sebs . I EDC a PT , it is grippier and tuffer . The sebbie is "cleaner" in appearance but not nearly as ruff and ready . If you want a nice small dressy office /city knife go with the CR Mnandi . I would prefer the Mnandi to the William Henry line , on grounds of tuffness and performance .


----------



## rscanady (Jun 23, 2005)

Moeman,
I just got the full size RSK Grip and IT ROCKS! I love this thing dearly, it is a definite workhorse. I recommend it to anyone especially for around $100. 

Aside from that I EDC a small sebbie, RSK Griptilian, and a Microtech LCC D/A and love all 3. S30V is one of my favorite steels to date very good compromise between edge, sharpening, and corrosion resistance all in stone wash finish.

BTW the RSK Grip has awesome blade geometry, S30V steel, axis lock what more could you ask for in a sub $150 knife. Very good value in my opinion.

FYI: I own a few different knives so have quite a bit to compare to.

BM 690 BC1
BM 940 Green
BM 940 CF with D2 limited
BM mini AFCK M2
BM Griptilian Full size RSK 
BM/Emerson CQC 7
BM 960 Black Pearl limited
BM activator
BM Rescue Hook
MT makora
MT LCC D/A
MOD Keating Hornet AUto
TOPS tracker
Tops Wolf PUP
Gerber yari
Kershaw Chive Rainbow (Wife)
Chris Reeve Small Sebenza
Shrade old time
Spyderco cricket
Spyderco D'alton Toad
Custom Damascus and Mammoth ivory folder by George Mueller. (South Africa)

COuple others that I cant remember.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks fella's for all the excellent suggestions so far /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif. The intention of this post was to try and make my decision easier based on others experience /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif, but now its harder /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif. I suppose its back to the CPF mantra *Buy all of em!!*. The combat elite rrf looks like a superb knife, with top notch materials for the price! excellent suggestion TOB9595 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 23, 2005)

>>My pick would be a Mini-Lochsa (if Scott would make one.) 

I've been tring to get him to do this for around 3 years now.


----------



## George1 (Jun 23, 2005)

I would suggest any of the Strider folders. They are built rock-solid and have great support. I would also suggest that you go to a knife store or show where you are able to see and hold them to help you decide.


----------



## alanhuth (Jun 23, 2005)

Another vote for the BM 707. It's like the famous 705 but thinner with a nicer blade shape imho. More rugged than the RSK, but about the same size, with Axis lock. (I have both). Either of these I prefer to the small Sebenza for the simple reason that it's almost impossible to close the Seb with one hand. (Got one of those sitting on the shelf too.) One of my edc requirements is that I be able to pull the knife out of my pocket, open it, use it, close it, and clip it back to the pocket all with one hand. So far, the Axis lock design is the best I've found for doing this.


----------



## Deanster (Jun 23, 2005)

I EDC a small Sebenza, and it's outstanding (and quite easy to close one-handed, thank you), but it's clearly on the pricey side for something liable to loss. 

I'll +1 on the RSK and mini-RSK - great knives, great price for an S30v blade. They are high quality, but aren't in the same category as the Sebenza for look and feel. 

I find I carry my Sebenza, but recommend to others the mini-RSK, unless I know they're in the market for a 'lifetime' knife. 

I've had my BG-42 Small plain Sebenza since February 1998. $325/2500 days is $.13 a day so far. 

We'll see how my mini-RSK is doing in another five years...


----------



## daloosh (Jun 23, 2005)

Like Deanster, I EDC a small decorated Sebbie and it's terrific. I've been trying out a PT to see how it feels, and while it is overbuilt and tougher, the odd size and thickness weigh against it. But I'm an office rat, so for your uses, the Strider might be better.

However, I love Axis locks, so those Benchmades are a cost-effective alternative. A side note: I see you asked for a linerlock, and just about none of these knives are so. Do you have any particular attachment to linerlocks?

daloosh


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, has the Swamp Rat folder come out yet? That would be the toughest knife I know of, I've got my SR knives and they are tougher than I'd ever need. .


----------



## SolarFlare (Jun 23, 2005)

No Im not too concerned wether its linerlock, framelock, axis lock I don't mind as long as long as its easy to disengage one handed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. I just thought the linerlock/framelock style might be a bit more robust, I know the axis locks have a small spring in, although I haven't come across anyone thats had to replace it, yet?/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## rscanady (Jun 23, 2005)

Go for the sebbie, and if you dont like it sell it and get the other one. Sebbies have no problem selling!

Ryan


----------



## cdf (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like it narrows to the Sebbie and the PT . They will serve you well , I know , I own both . You wont have a problem selling either . The Sebbie is very clean and slick, the Strider is a little brute . Personally I EDC the Strider . 

The axis lock is very reliable , Omega spring failures are rare , the lock still works on one spring . There are quite a number of ten year old 710's with nary a hickup . D. Ritter chose it for a good reason .


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jun 24, 2005)

I've had a 710 since they first came on the market. One of my springs broke for the first time about 6 months ago. I've carried and used that folder almost every day. The lock still worked too. Just as advertised. 
With that kind of record, you can understand why I now have two 710s /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SolarFlare (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't really want to buy a knife and then sell it! I'm in the UK and a $300 knife would cost me close on $600 here,so I need to buy it from an American site, probably pay high shipping costs and then pay tax on top. So buy/test/sell is not really an option. I have a BM 943 and a BM AFCK so I know the quality of BM liners and axis locks. I was after somethin a bit more up market which is why I said "high end folder". All the suggestions so far have been excellent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif but I think the sebbie is out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif shocking I know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif but I think its between the strider PT and the combat elite rrf (thanks to tob9595)


----------



## JimH (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bob_Ulhedd said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*moeman said:*This is my next EDC:http://www.equipped.com/rsk_mk1.htmi want the full size version.i loved my Griptilian and this looks even better... 

[/ QUOTE ]I think that this knife is an excellent value. Many knife enthusiasts do not like the Glass-filled Noryl GTX handle. They dislike the appearance and "feel" of this material for a knife of this price. I think that the handle material is rugged and functional. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is the one I EDC. I love it, and, like rscanady said, it's a real workhorse. One of the things I like most about it is that, with the axis lock, it closes one handed as quickly and easily as it opens.

When I got something in my left hand that needs cutting, I can just flip it open, cut, flip it closed, and back into the pocket. That axis lock is sweet. After using it for a while, I can't imagine carrying a knife with any other kind of lock.


----------



## rscanady (Jun 25, 2005)

Very easy one handed operation, I am loving this knife more and more each day and the only regret I have is that I took so long to debate and purchase it, I should have done it 6 months ago when I first saw it.


Ryan


----------



## lolittle (Jun 29, 2005)

Strider PT would be my choice for a lot of reasons, one of the biggest being the warranty...


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 29, 2005)

I like the PT mods that have come out, with the Full Ti handles. To bad they don't offer a Wharnie version.


----------



## rifle59 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sebenza. The small is easier for EDC in the pocket. I like the large but I like carrying it in a "clip-on" Ripoffs sheath.


----------



## lolittle (Jul 2, 2005)

Just curious SolarFlare, have you made your decision yet? If not, which folder are you leaning towards?


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 2, 2005)

I haven't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif I'm lookin at a small sebbie on e-bay can't decide still /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. I've had lots of good advice, but its all contradictory /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif. I know theres not really a lot between the sebbie and the strider in terms of materials and quality of build, but the price of the combat elite keeps making me say no to them. Then theres pm's I've had saying go for an older sebbie with bg-42 steel, but I could get the mercworx clotho for a similar price an that has a bg 42 blade /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I don't know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## lolittle (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SolarFlare said:*Then theres pm's I've had saying go for an older sebbie with bg-42 steel, but I could get the mercworx clotho for a similar price an that has a bg 42 blade /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I don't know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

FWIW, as I said before, my choice would be the Strider. That said, I prefer Sebenzas with BG-42 blades. I had one (large plain with double thumblugs and beadblasted screws), carried it for years, sold it to get my Strider SnG. A month later, I bought another Sebenza just like my first one, the only difference being it has a S30V blade. I knicked the edge on a small staple the first week I had it!

BTW, I didn't buy the second Sebenza because of any unhappiness with my SnG. Heck, I don't really know why I bought it, as I haven't carried more than a month since I rec'd it, over two years ago...


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 2, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif my eyes have been opened, I once complained in a thread that people were rubbishing a price on a handmade solid silver light (you probably all know what it is) and I said in that thread that the light was cheap when people will spend $600 on a knife thats hand made. I know this thread started with a $300 price range, but now I think I'll exceed that, I have actually got about $600 set aside for this purchase now, I could buy the PT and the sebbie, but that would be daft. I'm 34 I use my edc knife everyday for various tasks that I stated before in this thread, in 31 years I'll retire (I hope) I want to buy a knife thats still gonna be with me on that day. I always try and buy gear in one hit that will last forever. I've done it before with leica binoculars (absolutely superb if anyone is thinking of buying binoculars). High end folder is what I want! and I only want to buy once /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Solid materials well built, no springs and things, just solid functional and bomb proof so its still small sebbie, strider pt (although I'd prefer one without the G10 on one side) or the CE RRF


----------



## lolittle (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SolarFlare said:*I'm 34 I use my edc knife everyday for various tasks that I stated before in this thread, in 31 years I'll retire (I hope) I want to buy a knife thats still gonna be with me on that day. I always try and buy gear in one hit that will last forever. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Apparently, we think a lot alike. For me, knives are tools. Tools need to be able to outlast the owner, IMO. That said, the warrantee of the tool means a lot to me. The Strider warrantee is second to none. Period...

Have you seen this Strider?


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 2, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I have now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif pm me with the price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 2, 2005)

It is a tool, I work outside no generators, no power tools, I have a bit and brace (thats like a drill for you younguns) that my dad gave me, and his dad gave it to him. Its absolutely superb, all the grips are wood and they've been worn and polished with 3 generations of sweat. The wood looks stunning now! Its got a few cracks but its stabilized and still does exactly what it was designed to do. If I can use a knife for my working life and pass it to my son, and him to his, then thats gonna be a good purchase!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## xochi (Jul 2, 2005)

I recently saw the Sebenza and the Strider knives up close and personal at Blade. I have neither. My impression was that the finish work on the sebenzas that I saw was superior to the Striders. Other than that they are both nice knives. If I were stranded on a desert Isle I'd likely choose the Strider. If someone said "Happy Birthday pick a CRK or a Strider" I'd likely pick the small sebenza. The only way I'd pick mnandi is if I suddenly got a job working exclusively in an office and when I got home I'd carry the small sebenza. 

The combat elite knife looks nice and may be sebenza quality but if I were spending that kind of money on a knife , I'm sure I'd be second guessing a combat elite purchase when the other two have such a great reputation.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## ErickThakrar (Jul 2, 2005)

Considering that you now have 600 dollars set aside for your purchase, may I recommend the Scott Cook Lochsa?
100% Custom made. One piece of solid titanium for the handle and an outstanding blade. It's like a Sebenza on steroids. The handle is actually milled from a solid block of Ti. As far as I'm concerned a more solidly built knife is hard to find. And it looks nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Scott Cook actually used to work for Chris Reeve knives and made Sebenzas for years. It shows too. Check him out.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 2, 2005)

nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, but far too big /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif its bigger than the bench osborne I carry now if he did a sub 7 folder I'd buy it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Double_A (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a Sm Sebenza and I think it would be more suitable in the UK's anti-knife environment. That's why I rule out getting the Clotho. (Here in California that blade shape might be viewed as an illegal Dirk.) I'd hate it terribly if it got confiscated. The Sebenza is just so practical. I'd also consider getting a second smaller knife like a mnandi or something from William-Henry.


----------



## John N (Jul 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SolarFlare said:*
I know this thread started with a $300 price range, but now I think I'll exceed that, I have actually got about $600 set aside for this purchase now,

[/ QUOTE ]

In that case, check out the Kevin Wilkins Ghost Dog Pup and the Scott Cook Lochsa.

Personally, I still love my Sebbie. But then again, if I had $600 bucks burning a hole in my pocket, one of the above knives might well find it's way into my pocket! 

-john

Edit: FWIW, I have no problems opening, closing and re-clipping my Sebbie one handed. Of course, I would have a hard time doing it left handed since mine only has a thumb stud on one side.. Actually, frame locks in general are going to be hard to close with the alternate hand as well.


----------



## cdf (Jul 4, 2005)

I have not handled the CE , I have seen the Merc worx folders , IMHO give them a miss . Too much money for the percieved quality/utility . Either the PT or the Small sebbie will serve you well . From a tradesman's point of view as opposed to an office walla , I.m in clined to the PT .


----------



## slind1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Has anyone taken a look at the Charlie Ochs 'black knife'? I haven't seen one but have heard good things. There are a couple on ebay that are interesting.


----------



## Santelmo (Jul 5, 2005)

Hopefully, its still not too late to chime in. . .

Funny thing is, A LOT of what I was going to recommend was already mentioned (lolittle beat me to the Strider FNG!).
I'd also go with any of Strider's offerings, Scott Cook's Lochsa and the classic BM 710HS (BTW, here's an excellent pic of the Lochsa and 710 side-by-side for everybody's enjoyment): 

http://zknives.com/cpg14/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=18&pos=-528

Some more of note are:

- Aftermath by Darrel Ralph - large-sized folder

- Catch Dog by Greg Lightfoot 
http://www.tadgear.com/edged%20tools/custom%20knives/catch_dog.htm

- Perfigo by Pat and Wes Crawford

These above three however lean more towards "fighters" or true tacticals than for utility. These succeeding two are workers though:

- SERE 2000 by Al Mar - great reviews from outdoorsmen

- Model1 by Jeff Randall and Ontario Knives - if a folder was designed by a survival expert/instructor who does South-American jungle treks like they were neighborhood strolls, I'd go for it! One of its ifluences I believe was also the AL Mar SERE 2000 above.

http://www.ontariorat.com/model1.htm


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Jul 9, 2005)

Great thread guys. I'm actually in the EXACT same predicament, its funny. I'm debating Sebenza or Strider folder. I've had an AR and GB in the past and found them just too big. I'm in college, and not going to have a career working outside, so I'm inclined to get a smaller knife for EDC. I EDC a benchmade AFCK with axis now and love it--its just a litte big for the office. (meaning i wouldn't use it in front of anybody) I'm leaning towards the small sebenza. Is it big enough to get your whole hand around?


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 9, 2005)

There was a mnandi in BST it might still be up for grabs!


----------



## xochi (Jul 10, 2005)

Solarflare, I looked at the combat elite knives at Blade. I didn't realize this until I looked at the website and saw that they are the same company that offers the various "levels" of sebenza wannabes. I wasn't impressed. The inlays of the RFF weren't seated well. In fact Surefire has one of their Combat Tactics (I think that's what it's called) magazines out now, which discusses 'mid-tech' folders including the Combat Elite knives (the picture in the magazine actually shows exactly what I'm talking about -lifted inlay). The other knives included Lone Wolf and the buck version of the strider. I heard great things about the ti/s30v Brian Tighe knife from lone wolf, the early runs were said to be of near hand made finish but I bought and returned a harsey folder that was a decent knife but not worth (to me) near the 180.00 I spent for it. Oddly enough CRK and Strider weren't represented in the magazine. The knives that I've seen from lone wolf and Combat elite were obviously production knives. I wouldn't consider any of these knives in the same tier as CRK or Strider. 

I believe the goal was to knockoff a sebenza but make it different enough to put up a good argument that that wasn't the intent. I also just paid 20$ for a spyderco imported Byrd knife with 440c steel and apparently , unless you pay a premium upgrade, 440c (they add an 'OS' to it because it's heat treated) is what you get with the Combat elite. I've no doubt they are quality made but not worthy of mention in comparison to a Chris Reeves or Strider. Those black coatings also help hide alot of the imperfections that would be obvious in a sebenza IF they were there. 

Black bladed sebenza wannabe


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 10, 2005)

Still looking? It looks like you're looking for a 3" blade. If you're willing to go an extra half inch to 3.5" blade, no question the Scott Cook Lochsa is the answer. If you're interested, I'll blather a bit about what makes this knife so special.

Otherwise, here's another interesting option: http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=WHB15FT

That's if you're looking at gents' folders. William Henry has Sebenza-quality production values and great looks. Above that, these knives have the ZDP-189 san mai blades. Unfortunately, very few of us have test-driven ZDP-189 yet, but it is supposed to be incredible. It's something like 67 Rc (!!!!), which of course why it's san mai rather than solid.

Joe


----------



## xochi (Jul 10, 2005)

The lochsa is gorgeous! Absolutely stunning . Very special in a subtle way and unique in it's own right but with a clearly evident lineage. I love it and want one.

However, the cutout for the integral lock is like someone ripping a loud fart at a funeral! I mean go look at that knife and honestly tell me that the cutout for the integral lock flows with the rest of the knife! Please, I have to know if I'm the only one who sees this. 

Again, the integral lock cutout only stands out so much because the rest of the knife flows like water otherwise it wouldn't have been noticeable.


----------



## John N (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't find anything objectionable about the lock cutout, but I don't like that the clip isn't recessed like on the Sebbie. Actually, I think the clip looks better and more function on the Sebbie.

-john


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't have a problem with the lock cutout either ... but, if anything is subjective, it's aesthetics.

What I love about the Lochsa is how unique it is, and it becomes more interesting when you think about the engineering problems. The Locsha is the first and only integral framelock. It's milled out of a single block of titanium, not made from two slabs that are pinned together like every other framelock on the market.

Some of the engineering problems are very interesting. For example, to set the lock on a regular framelock, the maker takes the side with the liner, and then bends it until it takes a set -- which means bending it pretty far. Only then does he screw the handle slabs together. With the Lochsa, the far-side slab is already attached, 1/8" away from the lock side -- but it takes more than a 1/8" bend to get the requisite set. How does he do it? There's a similar issue with the ball detent. The ball is normally press-fit into the lock-side in isolation, before the two sides are screwed together. Scott Cook has to press fit the ball in, using just the 1/8" opening to work. Speaking with Scott about all the technical challenges he faced and how he solved them, gives you even more appreciation for the Lochsa, which is an engineering masterpiece, IMO.

Joe


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks fellas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Another quick question, if you had the choice would you have S90v or BG42 for the blade steel?


----------



## DaveH (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a question for you. How important is initial fit and finish? If it's important, you will be disapointed by a strider. Also my experience so far with 3 striders that 100% needed sent back to the factory for some fixing. Even the new Strider PT I bought had a problem.

IMO, if you should consider the Buck/Mayo 172. Very nice, you can buy them used between $130 and $150.

If you consider daily average cost over a long period, I think the sebenza is the best value.

S90V can either be a little soft or very hard and difficult to sharpen. BG42 is fine it might be just a little tough to sharpen.


----------



## DaveH (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh, I have handled a lochsa, see my impression here as compared to a LE sebenza:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=310482&highlight=lochsa


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SolarFlare said:*
Thanks fellas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Another quick question, if you had the choice would you have S90v or BG42 for the blade steel? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Both great steels. I'd get whichever steel I didn't already have in my collection.


----------



## John N (Jul 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Joe Talmadge said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SolarFlare said:*
Thanks fellas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Another quick question, if you had the choice would you have S90v or BG42 for the blade steel? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Both great steels. I'd get whichever steel I didn't already have in my collection. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about ZDP-189? I wonder if Scott Cook or CRK will offer it?

-john


----------



## xochi (Jul 12, 2005)

spyderco will be offering zdp-189 in a cheaper frn handled knife just to give folks a check it out at a reasonable price.


----------



## John N (Jul 12, 2005)

How about someone offering ZDP-189 in a framelock? I saw some of the ZDP-189 Spyderco offerings on the web and they didn't look so sturdy.

-john


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 12, 2005)

Might I suggest something that most people probably haven't considered?

It's a surpringly elegant "high-end" knife - 
but no where near a high-end price.....

too good to be true? - I don't think so.

It's got a very fine pedigree designed and with very obvious styling collaboration with one of the very best folder makers - ever (IMHO) - Ron Lake.....

Please take a look at this review - 
and judge for yourself - if it is worth considering....

CRKT Lake's P.A.L.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 13, 2005)

Just too late with that one UnknownVT, I've decided on my folder. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. I might even buy some of the cheaper suggestions as well, some mighty fine knives have been suggested. As for my "high End" folder I must say a special thanks to *John N* and *Cones* for the Kevin Wilkins suggestion. I have exchanged emails/ideas with Kevin and he will soon be starting on my new knife /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. I'll post some pics of it in 6 months or so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I think this thread, with its contents from knowledgable knife gurus, has some merits, other than my question, as others have piped up with the same dilemma, so keep posting those suggestions fellas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Cones (Jul 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SolarFlare said:*
As for my "high End" folder I must say a special thanks to *John N* and *Cones* for the Kevin Wilkins suggestion. I have exchanged emails/ideas with Kevin and he will soon be starting on my new knife /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. I'll post some pics of it in 6 months or so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Excellent Stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Go on give us a clue to what you have ordered. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I may be following you in the none too distant future! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks

Mark


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry Mark /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I gave ya a little "c" in my post (edited) you can re-quote me now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I can only say that I've ordered a folder from Kevin. You won't see it on his site unless I die or become destitute! Both are a possibility in the next 6 months /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif but I hope neither happen! But as soon as its in my hands I'll pay my respects to you Mark, and John N by posting some droolworthy pics of it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## xochi (Jul 14, 2005)

How much is his stuff?


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 14, 2005)

There is no price! you can buy a knife off his list for maybe $500 but add a bit of damascus or some mammoth ivory, desert ironwood, a different shaped blade and the sky is the limit have a look here all the prices are there for materials, but personal preferences obviously can't be catered for in prices, excellent to deal with tho and I think you can pretty much get what you want based around those models


----------



## John N (Jul 14, 2005)

Is your knife going to be patterned after one of his listed models? If so which one and what options (materials) did you get? Inquiring minds want to know (and drool)! 

-john


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif ok John seeing as you suggested it I'll spill some beans, it will be like one of the smaller folders D1, F7, F9, ghost dog.

it will have in alphabetical order

expertise
BG42 steel
bog oak (3000 years old)
Bronze
craftsmanship
Rose damascus
Steel (normal)
Titanium
Titanium (fire galvanised)


----------



## K-T (Jul 15, 2005)

A Wilkins folder. Excellent choice. I had the luck to play with one of his folders for a minute or two some time ago and it was more than flawless, more than perfect. One cannot go wrong with one of his creations. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 15, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif thanks K-T you're the first person I know of thats actually touched one!. Theres no reviews of Kevins knives anywhere, that I can find anyway. All I can assume is that once you get one you're speachless /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## xochi (Jul 15, 2005)

that impossible reflection on your wireframe skull is driving me nuts! Just thought I'd let you know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## justsomeguy (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi,

This is a repost of something I said in another forum....BTW I have some expensive knives too....just not any more useful....Quote follows:

My choice of knife for daily carry is made considering the Law in North Carolina. Only folding knives are authorized. Only an "ordinary pocket knife" is allowed. An "ordinary pocket knife" has been established by case law to be a knife of 4" or less.

For about 15 years now I have been carrying and using a Benchmade AFCK with a 4" blade. I use my knife everyday.

Last year I contacted Benchmade and explained that I had worn out my blade due to use. They explained that they could replace the blade for $35. The new blade is 154CM and has an oval hole. She said they only have a few left for the old model.

I have heard some persons badmouth the Liner Lock. I have worked this knife HARD and never had a problem, even when I tried.

Nowadays I also carry a Swiss "Adventurer" for ordinary cutting. It has a lock blade, rare for Swiss Army.

I also have a concealed weapons permit. However, it only applies to pistols. For that I always carry a S&W Model 42 in my front pants pocket. If I need a backup I carry a Glock 19 or 26 in a Law Concealment Systems IWB holster.

just steve


----------



## K-T (Jul 19, 2005)

You might want to visit the USN or messerforum.net (which is a German speaking board though). There you'll find lots of infos and feedback on his stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Just do a search for his name. He posts there on a regular basis, too.

I never met him in person, one thing is for sure: His stuff is top class. Keep us updated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 4, 2005)

coming soon  blade is back from the hardening, bolsters and liners are done, tooling is done, all the titanium is fire galvanised. The six months are just about up :rock:


----------



## TKC (Nov 4, 2005)

Get the Sebenza!!! The Sebbie blows the PT out of the water!! There is no comparison!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 18, 2005)

Its finished :rock: , a little ahead of schedule but near on six months from start to finish. Kevin is a superb maker to deal with. I can't wait for the postman now .

I've got some teaser pics Kevin took, I'll post them later :naughty:


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 18, 2005)

>>Lochsa

Cook doesn't make them in 3 inch.


----------



## cy (Nov 18, 2005)

another vote for small sebbie


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 18, 2005)

Well here are the pics of the Wilkins folder (especially for Cones and JohnN)



















(photographs taken by Kevin Wilkins)


----------



## Cones (Nov 18, 2005)

Very Nice.  

I'll be looking next year. Sometime.  

Thanks for the great pics.

Mark


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 18, 2005)

You may as well think about it now Mark it takes 6 months to get it made afterall


----------



## John N (Nov 18, 2005)

That is one good looking knife! I'm jealous! You'll have to give us a full report when you get it!

-john


----------



## George1 (Nov 19, 2005)

I suggest that you look at the Strider SnG or SMF although both are larger than the PT that you mentioned. The SnG is good for front pocket EDC or "dress" EDC. The SMF which is slightly larger is good for jeans. I suggest that you try to find a store where you can "handle" all three knives. All three knives seem smaller than the pictures. You can not beat Strider knives - they have fantastic customer service and completely stand behind their products. Their knives are "bullet proof" users not safe queens.


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 23, 2005)

Well the Wilkins folder is finally in hand!. What a fantastic piece of work it is



The fit and finish are flawless. Every detail, contour and join is perfect. Thumb opening is smooth and effortless, with a real positive "clunk" when the titanium liner flicks into place. Disengaging the lock and closing is just as effortless with a nice cutaway in the opposite liner and scale, which also creates a really nice "seat" for your 1st finger. The knife is a chunky lump, far bigger than I expected, or could judge from the pictures Kevin sent me. The size, however, makes the knife feel really secure in the hand, and has a heft and solid feel which instills a certain "confidence", you instantly know that this is a quality tool, which will perform. The clip is nice and tight, unobtrusive and installed for tip up carry. I don't use clips much for fear of losing my knives, which is why I asked for the extended spacer with lanyard hole. The fire galvanising on the titanium parts really catches the light and adds a subtle colourful touch to the overall finish. The contours along the edge of the scales really feel nice, and the bog oak scales should be comfortable against the hand in cold conditions. I can safely say anyone considering a "high-end" folder won't go far wrong with a Wilkins. Tomorrow will be its first day at work, shes now wearing a new freshly plaited leather lanyard, and is ready for action.


----------



## Cones (Nov 29, 2005)

Fantastic.  


Mark


----------



## AJ_Dual (Nov 29, 2005)

SolarFlare,

*That* is one beautiful knife. 

It _exudes_ quality just from the .JPG's on the screen. I think I also have a soft spot for this Teutonic cutlery as I am (partialy) descended from the knife-makers of Solingen on mom's side of the family. (I know he's working out of Berlin, but let me have my fantasy…)

One question, with the knife/weapon laws in the UK, don't you stand the risk of having it confiscated by the bobbies at the drop of a hat? (For an idea of my admittedly limited perception of the UK knife climate there, I recall reading news articles that UK doctors were lobbying to have even pointed kitchen cutlery banned!)

Or is it more a matter of selective enforcment? If the police find a folding knife on your person for some reason, but you're a clean-cut bloke, an obvious tradesman, camping, fishing etc. and have some sort of legitimate "context" to have the knife, would any reasonable officer let it pass?


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 29, 2005)

The only knife you can legally carry in the UK, in a public place, is a non-locking folding knife, with a blade under 3 inches. There are exceptions though, like you suggested, its basically "a good reason". If I had it on me in the pub, then yeah I'd probably get arrested, but at work its not a problem. There are some other exceptions, like national costume, or religious ceremonies. I'm thinking of becoming a samurai  . Fishing, camping, hunting or any job you do that legitamately requires a blade (fixed or folding, of any reasonable length) is a good reason. So if ya sensible and not brandishing it in the pub you'd never experience any problems. The law sounds strict, but its there to try and clamp down on the scallywags who's reason to carry a blade is because it makes them look hard! or makes it easier for them to procure mobile phones from their class mates


----------



## TKC (Dec 3, 2005)

Congratulations on the Wilkins folder!! THAT is one beautiful knife!!! I am a fan of Wilkins work myself!!


----------

